# Homemade Way Covers ?



## Ski

Questions for those who made their own way covers. What material was used? I have some neoprene rubber and was considering  using it but notice it will swell and pucker when oil gets on it . Was thinking about trying some vinyl ,like boat seat material. The type of covers I am thinking of coveer ways from column to back of table and another section covering from the front of table to front of machine.


----------



## Superburban

deleted, when I engaged my brain, I realized my error.


----------



## savarin

I used the leather from a thin leather skirt/dress from the salvos, cheap, doesnt swell, chips easily brush off the chromed side.


----------



## Uglydog

I've been using printer paper from work.
Best is from the recycling bin!
I toss it when its grimy.
I've got a bunch of scrap diamond plate aluminum I've been planning to bend.
Started using the paper, just haven't gotten around to bending....

Daryl
MN


----------



## TommyD

If you want it to compress as the carriage moves towards the chuck, try something like the accordian sliders on air conditioners that make up the space between the ac unit and window casement. A place I worked at had a real thick one that we used on the Southbend lathe we did our toolpost grinding in. We fixed it under the chuck and on the carriage to keep it functioning properly.


----------



## Charles Spencer

I use aluminum drip edge on the x axis of my mini mill.  It is easily cut to contours around the base of my vise.  The y axis has an accordion rubber cover.  McMaster-Carr has it:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#accordion-covers/=133u267


----------



## FOMOGO

I used old treadmill belt material on the Bridgeport. Very tough stuff, seems to move well with the table, and it was free. Mike


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

that looks a lot like mine does I have strong magnets holding it in place, I bought a set of the cheapest car mats new at the swapmeet because they were thin for $6 and there was enough for my mill and my boys lathe.


----------



## alloy

I bought some sheet rubber off this guy on Ebay and made a back way cover out of it.  Worked out pretty well.  I have some of the sheeting left over for another project.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-8-thick-N...868948?hash=item236afdbbd4:g:d84AAOSwPhdU2gNx


----------



## Ski

FOMOGO said:


> I used old treadmill belt material on the Bridgeport. Very tough stuff, seems to move well with the table, and it was free. Mike


How do the belts hold up to oil and coolant?


----------



## pineyfolks

Mines got rubber trunk liner from the Wal-Mart auto section


----------



## FOMOGO

Ski said:


> How do the belts hold up to oil and coolant?



  Appears to have no affect. Mike


----------



## hackley69

I used the leather off the back of an old couch. It will last years after a little oil soaks in it.


----------



## tjr6257

FOMOGO said:


> I used old treadmill belt material on the Bridgeport. Very tough stuff, seems to move well with the table, and it was free. Mike
> 
> 
> View attachment 186484


Ok but...was the Tequila good?


----------



## FOMOGO

tjr6257 said:


> Ok but...was the Tequila good?



Yes, the Tequila is very good, but unlike oil on the treadmill material, it definitely has an affect. Cheers, Mike


----------



## kvt

For small mills etc,   Found something that works,  Wife is missing some silicon baking mat,   Got a whole role of it to cut custom size for backing sheets,    Well heat resistant,   Oil resistant,   Flexible,    Wide enough,   Ok,   what else could you ask for  beside custom made,    Problem,   Bright Blue,   Oh well she almost purchase a bright orange.


----------



## randyjaco

Kvt, you are a braver man than me 

Randy


----------



## Plum Creek

I used a section of inner tube from a truck tire. It has a nice rounded shape which sheds chips well.


----------



## 4GSR

kvt said:


> For small mills etc,   Found something that works,  Wife is missing some silicon baking mat,   Got a whole role of it to cut custom size for backing sheets,    Well heat resistant,   Oil resistant,   Flexible,    Wide enough,   Ok,   what else could you ask for  beside custom made,    Problem,   Bright Blue,   Oh well she almost purchase a bright orange.


Ken, I think I would dye that another color so the wife doesn't notice where it came from


----------



## kvt

Problem is I have not found anything that will stick to it properly.  even the dye we use on metal just beads up.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Uglydog said:


> I've been using printer paper from work.
> Best is from the recycling bin!
> I toss it when its grimy.
> I've got a bunch of scrap diamond plate aluminum I've been planning to bend.
> Started using the paper, just haven't gotten around to bending....
> Daryl
> MN


great idea Daryl, 
but there may be a slight danger of introducing aluminum oxide to the ways of your machine. 
it's not a deal breaker , just something to consider
if the aluminum was anodized there would be little risk, (you could slip a piece of the paper between the aluminum and cast iron)


----------



## Uglydog

Ulma Doctor said:


> danger of introducing aluminum oxide to the ways of your machine.


Valid point which I'd not considered. 
Thank you!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Buffalo20

I use rubber roof material, a friend’s kid is a roofer,he just dropped off a 8’ x 8’ x 1/8” piece.


----------

